# C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset'



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

What?! What's this C. wendtii 'Florida Sunset' you ask?

Last year when GWAPA visited Florida Aquatic Nurseries, we spotted a new crypt varient in their 'R&D' section. It peaked our interest back then and several of us were talking about it on the drive back home. Today I've been informed that this will be a new variety that FAN will be introducing to the market at the upcoming AGA Convention.

New hotness!









I hope that, like 'Green Gecko', this variety holds it color submersed. I'll definitely be trying to aquire some of this at the convention.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Is this the variegated one FAN was talking about? I was expecting white variegation. Not so sure if I like this or not.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes sir..


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like a bizarre plant for me... Are there pictures of submerged growing?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Is this the variegated one FAN was talking about? I was expecting white variegation. Not so sure if I like this or not.
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


You mean you don't like the color? Submersed it'll probably be a little different. The pink will probably fade to
a lighter shade.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Xema said:


> Looks like a bizarre plant for me... Are there pictures of submerged growing?


I'll ask if they have any...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice crypt.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm kinda ambivalent about this one. I'd have to see it in person. The pink makes it look sort of like the plant is in serious trouble and may be dying. I think these new "types" with streaks and weird coloring on the leaves are often a result of a mutation or a virus and can be quite variable plant to plant and condition to condition (as can be seen on the surrounding plants). I wonder if they can mericlone this type of plant (like they do with orchids)?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

rich815 said:


> I wonder if they can mericlone this type of plant (like they do with orchids)?


Oh these are cloned for sure...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I think I'll pass on this one.


...but it has so much pink in it. Think man, a tank filled with this, Sunset Hygro and cordata 'Rosanervig' and you'd be in heaven! :lol:

Personally, I think it's intriguing. I'm skeptical that it will stay that way submersed though.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Interesting but I'd want to see it submersed.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow I love the way this plant look. Great find.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Isn't this the crypt that was at the AGA conference? I thought so.


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a C. wendtii "Сhameleon".


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

C. wendtii "Сhameleon" is a green wendtii with red and white varigation.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Brandon Mclane of FAN told me today this plant is a strain of wendtii mi oya, and was reproduced by tissue culture from a mutation. They have been clonning the mutation over and over for two years to get the variation constant. The coloring does vary, and in most cases he told me the leaves have several different shades of pink, mixed together. In some cases there is a little bit of white, but not enough to be called "variegated". I thought the original mi oya was also a mutation.

Developing strains from mutations is nothing new, and its not done just for color. Sunset hygrophila was developed by FAN from a mutation. E. parviflorus var tropica was a mutation.

FAN is sending me several plants this friday, and it will be available in mass production in 30 days or so. I will be selling the plants I am getting this week to any body who wants them.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

My LPS was able to get about 15 pots in one of their plant orders. I will be picking some up shortly! 

We'll see how the plant does underwater


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, beautiful plant!. if this is kept in the right conditions and the right plant neighbors then it will make the colors pop like crazy.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Just picked up some today and a couple for my Houston buddies, great plant!


----------



## Varig8 (Dec 25, 2007)

FYI; Variegated plants are often natural mutations, or "sports". Some "variegation" can be caused by virus, but not to worry, its not the type of virus that is harmful or can be spread to other plants which is harmful to them, and they are not "sick". Most are simple mutations and are Somatic, i.e., very unstable in the coloration or amt of mutant tissue exhibited from plant to plant and leaf to leaf. Genetic mutations will produce identical copies of the parent plant by seed or other propagative techniques, and will most likely exhibit the exact type of variegation on the leaves, green with white margined striping for example. It is a lack of chlorophyll which causes the White. Within the 3 main layers of tissue on the leaves, it depends on where each of these mutant portions line up when growing out of the apical meristem that they lay over each other to make the shapes and shades of lighter to darker green variegated portions. This can be observed by looking at the same areas both on top and under the leaf. TC is often a problem with Somatic variegates as it produces the same percentage of plants as normal propagative techiniques, offshoots, etc. Some will be highly colored, others will be normal green, and any amt of variegation exhibited on its leaves in between. The majority of the red/pink coloration (anthocyanins) is caused by a very high sugar content in the leaves and also acts as a 'sunblock' to protect the 'white' variegated portions from burning out . This bright pink/red coloration is due to intense light. The less light you provide it, the less intense it becomes-fading to more white, or even back to light green with very low light. Because of this lack of Chlorophyll, the green functioning parts of the leaves must support the white non-functioning parts and are therefore much slower growing plants. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but for me, variegates are like living works of art, each leaf a one of a kind masterpiece!


----------

